# how do you keep your frogs warm?



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

for those of you who live in colder conditions, how do you keep your collections warm in winter, or whenever it's cold? I know a well insulated room is a start, but other then that. Do you use warmer bulbs? do you keep the frog room heater on? what can you do?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I had the wife knit tiny booties and if that doesn't work I make them some hot toadys Sorry I couldn't resist.

My frog room is primarily in my Livingroom and bedrooms so between the regular heating system and their lights they are good but I only live in Jersey.

Lou


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks, but I'm talking about colder weather like Wyoming/Colorado type weather. I am probably moving down there. Thanks for the laugh, though.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I'd imagine if you got a small personal heater for your frog room, assuming you have one, and just find a good setting to put it on. I have a pretty small one in my bedroom and if I don't turn it down before I go to bed It really heats up the room. Between that and the lights I think you'll be fine


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frog room, bedroom that you have your frogs in, is there really a difference?  I was just going to have my bedroom my frog room. not quite as roomy as an actual frog room, but I could still fit a couple of 4x6 racks in there!  yeah, I do suppose a heater you can turn on at night or maybe during the day if its cold enough should probably work. thanks.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oil filled electric heater and a Ranco.


Pumilo said:


> Max and I use this electric, oil filled heater. Shop Feature Comforts Oil-Filled Heater at Lowes.com The thermostat leaves a lot to be desired so we use a digital, two stage RANCO thermostat which also lets us hook up an air conditioner or fan to the second stage. This gives us full control heating and cooling. We can set it to be accurate within 1 degree. ETC Supply


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ller-plug-my-space-heater-into-frog-room.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75835-how-do-you-plan-heat-your-rack-winter.html


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks! that should work!


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

how cold is cold? You can always increase the intensity of lighting-- provided that the frogs won't be bothered and have plenty of shade.

I let my frog room drop into the low 60s and high 50s in the winter, but I keep mostly mantellas.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

well, cold would be Wyoming-in-winter like cold. I don't have any exact numbers, but one time when I was there, it dropped down to -5 degrees F outside. But I'm sure it could get colder.


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

I got one of those room heaters that you can set a certain temp on so if the temps fall below the temp set than the heater kicks on.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

As long as the house/room are in the low sixties or above they'll be fine. Most people keep their homes at least that. The lights will warm the tanks during the day a few degrees.


----------



## dancingfrog (Jun 7, 2012)

If you have a false bottom you could always stick a water heater in there if it holds enough water on the bottom. Or the next best option would be a room heater that you can control so you dont dry the tanks out.


----------

